# red abu 7000 for sale



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

very good mechanical condition
good cosmetically except for some scratches in paint on top of frame
custom handle
$100 with braided metered line
$90 without line
shipped p/p


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Is that a Swedish reel or a Chinese " i " reel?

7000 ? 7000C ? 7000C3 ?


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Swedish reel..........just 7000 no letters after it


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

offers?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

fish bucket said:


> Swedish reel..........just 7000 no letters after it


Thanks ... If I'm right, that reel uses bushings on the spool shaft, but they can be swapped for bearings. I'm not an Abu expert, by any means.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

may have priced it a little too high.............$75 shipped p/p with line.........$70 shipped p/p without line


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

closed here


----------

